# smoked vidalia onion?



## tims77 (Jul 10, 2008)

any thoughts? couldn't find anything in the archives....


----------



## tims77 (Jul 10, 2008)

here's my thought

peeleed, cut in half, score the face of the onion.....a little olive oil, salt & pepper

placed on foil underneath the ground beef fatty i am doing (beef/shroom/bacon/bleu cheese)

can't hurt, we'll see what happens


----------



## jocosa (Jul 10, 2008)

Been wondering about the same.  Almost cut a couple in half and put them in the smoker doing the July 4th smoke...   

I bet it might turn out good, and I still may try it next smoke... along with a bulb of garlic - roasted garlic is the bomb!  

Let us know how yours turns out.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been thinking about throwing on a few when I do another long smoke. Keeping them whole for a couple hours then wrap them in foil and put back on till soft


----------



## tims77 (Jul 10, 2008)

i am only doing a fatty today, so i will cut in half for a quick smoke


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 10, 2008)

That should get it done faster and don't forget the Qview and how it came out


----------



## crockadale (Jul 10, 2008)

Do em all the time. Done them whole, sliced, cut in half and choped. I Like the sliced and choped the best. Sliced for hamburgers, brisket sandwiches or whatever. They take the smoke well. Those Vidalia onions are so sweet you can eat them plain.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats exactly what I want to do with them Dale when we grill and do taters we always do vidalias if we got em and eat them plain


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try cutting out the center of the onion about 1/2 inch from the root.  Put a couple pads of butter in the center and then crush a beef bullion cube and put it in the center also.  Foil and smoke for about 2 hours until it feels soft squeezeing it.  Polk a couple small holes in the top with a tooth pick and then some smoke will penetrate also.  Open foil carefully and it should be similar to French Onion Soup.


----------



## abelman (Jul 10, 2008)

I really like onions on the smoker and can be done a number of ways:


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 10, 2008)

looks familiar.  very tasty.  it just brings out the sweetness doesn't it...


----------



## tims77 (Jul 10, 2008)

the fatty broke in half a bit as i was transferring.....but i patched it as best i could and tossed it in.....it won't be pretty, but...

i halved the onions, olive oil, salt & pepper and topped with a few shroom slices


----------



## morkdach (Jul 10, 2008)

sweet onions top rack sliced but not all the way through a little butter and a good sprinkel of your rub in a foil bowl bought 4 hrs at 210 to 225.
wow good stuff


----------



## tims77 (Jul 11, 2008)

no camera available last night

honestly, the onion was the highlight; straight ground beef fatty dried out a little bit, and needed more apple/less hickory ;)

the onion was halved, a little olive oil, s&P, under the fatty....250ish for about 2.5 hours

it was way good


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 11, 2008)

I do them all the time too.  I cross-slice into 1/2" thick slabs like making onion rings.  A bit of olive oil and garlic.

I use a perforated wok, about 10" across, either on the smoker, or a quick BBQ so they get seared and crispy crunchy on the edges.  I've got photos, let me dig them up.


----------

